

Zeus 3.97v Released – Adds More Go - jussij
http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397v.html

======
jussij
Zeus is a language neutral programmer's editor/IDE for the Windows platform.

This latest version has been updated for Go 1.4 and also includes support for
the following Go tools:

    
    
        gocode and godef for autocomplete and code navigation
        gofmt, goimports, gorename and goreturns formatting
        gofix, golint and go vet for code validation
        go test and cover support
        oracle
    

Some of the Zeus features specific to the Go language are described here:
[http://www.zeusedit.com/go.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/go.html)

This is whats new with this release:
[http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397v.html](http://www.zeusedit.com/ze397v.html)

NOTE: Zeus is shareware, runs natively on the Windows platform and runs on
Linux using Wine.

Jussi Jumppanen

Author: Zeus IDE

